# My 2001 mazda mellenia



## Gates (Jan 18, 2011)

My 2001 Mazda mellenia 2.5L is giving some problem I did a diagnostic and check light wont go away it's flickering and also and the diagnostic machine is say something about catalyst 21 so what does that mean


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Did you get an actual error code from the diagnostic? If not, go to Autozone and have them read the codes (free) and search for what that code means on Google.

On most cars a flashing check engine light means you are dealing with a misfire, which can possibly ruin the catalytic converter.


----------

